# حد يعرف منين اجيب سيليكات صوديوم سائلة من الاسكندرية



## asc.egy (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ياريت حد يدلنا بس غير المحلين الموجودين فى شارع المتولى لانهم ماعندهمش


----------



## asc.egy (8 ديسمبر 2014)

لاتنسونا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

فيه مصنع ببرج العرب المنطقة الثالثة اسمه ماكريس تقريبا


----------



## asc.egy (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شاكر ليك اهتمامك

بس انا عايز قطاعى وليس جملة 

ياريت حد يدلنى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 ديسمبر 2014)

تقريبا عندهم قطاعى كمان 
روح المنطقة الصناعية الثالثة وهتلاقى ان شاء الله


----------

